# I need a Foreman/Climber/Bidder



## GlenWimpy (Jun 28, 2019)

Memphis TN......36 years In Business....PHONE BOOK and Internet add

YP.com

BBB of the Midsouth

GlenTreeServiceMemphis.com

I need a Climber....Bidder....Foreman


MUST BE NEAT AND CLEAN IN APPEARANCE

MUST BE PROFESSIONAL

MUST BE PROMT AND ON TIME

NO DRUNKS OR DOPE HEADS

MUST BE HONEST

MUST HAVE EXPERIENCE AND REFERENCES 

MUST RELOCATE TO MEMPHIS






$300 a day.....5% of sales

CALL OR TEXT ME

GLEN WIMPY

901 484 9918


----------



## GlenWimpy (Aug 28, 2019)

GlenWimpy said:


> Memphis TN......36 years In Business....PHONE BOOK and Internet add
> 
> YP.com
> 
> ...


I’m still looking for someone?!


----------

